# Sound Card Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG

## gustafson

Hi, I can't get my sound card to work with kernel 2.6.32-tuxonice.  Insufficient drivers are loaded... though I don't know what is missing. Here is the info:

```
# lspci |grep -i audio

03:00.0 Audio device: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG
```

```
~ # lsmod |grep snd

snd_seq_oss            23439  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4476  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41326  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4373  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            29421  0

snd_mixer_oss          12347  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_ctxfi              71339  0

snd_pcm                53427  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ctxfi

snd_timer              15444  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    40320  8 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_ctxfi,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4479  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5777  1 snd_pcm
```

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart --verbose

 * Service alsasound stopping

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: save_state:1502: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * Service alsasound stopped

 * Service alsasound starting

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                               [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!                            [ ok ]

 * Service alsasound started
```

Any suggestions?

----------

## Telemin

 *gustafson wrote:*   

> Hi, I can't get my sound card to work with kernel 2.6.32-tuxonice.  Insufficient drivers are loaded... though I don't know what is missing. Here is the info:
> 
> 

 

Does that mean you had it working in the previous kernel and the update broke it?

-Freestyling-

----------

## audiodef

Here's a thread you might find helpful. It also points back to a thread on these forums. 

Looks like Creative has been making it necessary to be creative.   :Razz: 

----------

## gustafson

 *freestyling wrote:*   

> Does that mean you had it working in the previous kernel and the update broke it?-Freestyling-

 

No, this is a new install.  I'm sorry that wasn't clear.

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Here's a thread you might find helpful. It also points back to a thread on these forums. 

 

I think you forgot to post the thread    :Laughing: 

Thanks for your responses.

----------

## Telemin

Also can you post the output of:

```

dmesg | grep -10 -i snd

```

Just to see what the kernel has to say about sound drivers if anything.

-Freestyling-

----------

## audiodef

 *gustafson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think you forgot to post the thread   
> 
> 

 

FAIL!   :Laughing: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981&page=3

----------

## gustafson

 *freestyling wrote:*   

> dmesg | grep -10 -i snd 

 

There is no output from this command.

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981&page=3

 

This thread seems pretty old.  (Ranging Aug 06-Jul 0 :Cool: .  It also is primarily about ubuntu and "creative" solutions (as you suggested).  I'm hoping that since then this thing has stabilized.  Do you have experience that the thread leads to working solution?

Using http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/, I found that maybe this sound card should be using snd_hda_intel (snd_hda_codec_ca0110).  I compiled this and still nothing.

Thanks again.

----------

## gustafson

Bumping after a few weeks... still no sound.

----------

## audiodef

I want to take a look at the driver. Can you post lspci -n?

----------

## loading...

I have the same soundcard and it's not working ... It seems there's a problem with the communication between the soundcard and the pci-e bridge or something like this. The driver used ist snd-hda-intel with the snd_hda_codec_ca0110 - codec.

there are different threads on alsa-devel which are talking about those problems:

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/66096

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/67447

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/66072

I tried it with media-sound/alsa-driver-9999, but it still doesn't work.

besides, here my "lspci -nn":

```

05:00.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG PCI to PCIe Bridge [1102:7006]

06:00.0 Audio device [0403]: Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG [1102:0009]

```

----------

## gustafson

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> I want to take a look at the driver. Can you post lspci -n?

 

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:3405 (rev 13)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3408 (rev 13)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:340a (rev 13)

00:07.0 0604: 8086:340e (rev 13)

00:09.0 0604: 8086:3410 (rev 13)

00:14.0 0800: 8086:342e (rev 13)

00:14.1 0800: 8086:3422 (rev 13)

00:14.2 0800: 8086:3423 (rev 13)

00:14.3 0800: 8086:3438 (rev 13)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:3a44

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:3a46

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3a48

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:3a4a

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a16

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:3a22

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

02:00.0 0604: 1102:7006

03:00.0 0403: 1102:0009

04:00.0 0c00: 197b:2380

05:00.0 0106: 197b:2363 (rev 03)

05:00.1 0101: 197b:2363 (rev 03)

06:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

07:00.0 0280: 168c:002a (rev 01)

0a:00.0 0300: 10de:0607 (rev a2)
```

Thanks for taking a look.

----------

## audiodef

Yep, snd-hda-intel is the driver listed (http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ which you used). Put lspci -n into this form and make sure you have all other listed drivers in your kernel. I also recommend, if I haven't yet, Pappy's kernel seeds (kernel-seeds.org). Might not solve your audio card problem but it'll give you a sleeker, more tuned kernel. 

Also take a look at this page: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html

----------

## rapsure

I used this sound card for about 1 hour and then returned it to the store. The sound card is not an Soundblaster Creative XFI class sound card. When configuring the audio select the Intel HD audio and then select the different audio codecs. The one you'll want is listed in there listed as CA0110-IBG.

----------

## gustafson

Bump... months have passed with no sound.

----------

## gustafson

bump again... more months have passed.  Not a squeak out of the speakers.

After kernel updates... the alsaconf appears to be successful and there are options under alsamixer.  Everything is unmuted and the speakers work otherwise... any other possible stupid mistakes?  I'm willing to consider anything.

Current modules loaded:

```
snd_seq_oss            23487  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4476  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41901  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4389  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            29549  0

snd_mixer_oss          12502  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_ca0110     5208  1

snd_hda_intel          17666  7

snd_hda_codec          38909  2 snd_hda_codec_ca0110,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                53795  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15351  4 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43024  20 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_ca0110,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4559  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5825  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

----------

## cach0rr0

possible to pastebin your most recent kernel config? 

snd-hda-intel should typically "just work", not sure where the disconnect is happening if you've already gone through alsamixer and unmuted everything. Only thing I can gather is maybe a driver conflict, but that's a shot in the dark.

----------

## gustafson

Pastebin here

http://pastebin.com/djAcQxjd

----------

## jason_bone

i have same problem!

the sound card named "creative pci express X-Fi Xtreme Audio " dose not work anyway under the linux.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

a year just passed ,.............................

----------

